# The Grandbaby Tank



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my granddaughter is 3 years old and loves the fishes...she asked me if she could have her own tank...being the dutiful grandfather that i am i said ok..
so i finally got it set up and some fish in it..there are only a few more fish to stock and it will be done..she thinks it is awesome and will sit in the chair and watch it and talk to all of her finny little friends..
here are a few pics of her tank..they aren't very good as i am not a very good photographer..it is still cloudy from me stirring up the gravel and i haven't taken out the pieces of broken plants..
it is a 46 gallon bowfront...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool, but wont a 3 year old overfeed the fish? Or forget to feed them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i supervise the feeding..she is pretty smart for a 3 year old..and is learning..she is also starting to learn their scientific names...does a decent job of it too...if you really want a good laugh...have a little kid say some scientific names..they are awesome...


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow she seems like a good fish keeper.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks good. Hey, it gets her learning. Wish I coulda had a fish tank at 3 years...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

took a few more pics tonight when some of the other fish were out and about..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, most kids get a bare bowl or multicolored gravel. She's gonna gets spoiled and want a 300 gallon tank for sweet 16.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually ; a 390 gallon tank is in the works for her....30x36x84...all i have to do is figure out how to keep her from swimming in it..but i don't think she will be seeing it for awhile as current space is a bit limited..


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow do you breed clown loaches?? it looks like there are at leash 8 in there!! Those things are expensive where I come from lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

tall..for the time being ; there are 12 clowns in the tankand about 35 more in the basement..i will probably be putting some clowns and munki loaches for sale in a couple of weeks..but 25 will be staying here...
clown loaches need to be at least 8 years old before they will breed..i may not live that long..perhaps my granddaughter will do it..


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Your Granddaughter is super lucky to have you as a Grandpa!
What an awesome gift!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah Loha, as us young people say it, thats tight


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh and if your selling munki loaches, Im buying. They are so over priced here if i even see them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

nice looking tank loha!


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Really nice looking tank Loha, i cant wait till i get mine.

Oh and one more thing, wont all the clown loaches get to big for that tank??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well butters...you are absolutely right about the clown loaches getting too big for the tank.. but it isn't going to happen tomorrow..or any time soon for that matter..they will only be in this tank for about 1 year..then they will go into either the 125 or 390...clown loaches are pretty slow growers ; taking about 10+ years to reach 12 inches..and another 8-10 years to reach max size of 15"..
like i said..i am keeping at least 25 of them for my herd..they will look awesome in the 390..


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

you bred sidthimunki!?!? how!? =)


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh ok loha, By the way what are you making the 390 out of. Will it actually be glass or just plywood?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the 390 will be a plywood tank with a glass window in front.a friend had given me an old 150 with a broken bottom..out of it will come 2 of the 390's and 2 90 gallon tanks.
i have been trying to get these tanks built for over a year now...but i keep running into roadblocks...i am starting to sound like a cleveland indians fan...."wait til next year"...lol


----------

